# Help! Puppy is Staining And I'm Tearing My Hair Out!



## Charlie's Mama (Mar 5, 2015)

I think I've tried everything...

- Feed Natural Balance Sweet Potatoe & Fish
- 1 TBS Greek Yogurt everyday
- Snacks vary between: NB cookies, Fruitables, Chopped fresh organic apple, Organic Peanut butter
- Wash face daily with SPA Lavish
- Wipe face and eyes with Fresh Eyes daily
- Gently rub corn starch on tear stains to keep face dry
- Changed water from filtered tap to distilled to bottled to Smart water
- Massage bridge of nose and under eye area to promote tear duct drainage
- Cut hair short around eyes so strays are not poking him in the eye

Everything looks fine after his daily face wash but within the hour the tears are back! I understand that it may just be due to teething and I may just have to live with it for now. But I hate it and feel so bad for puppy... it just can't be comfortable to have a wet face all the time. 

Puppy's checked out fine at the vet. His vet is of the belief that tear staining is just cosmetic and comes with the territory with Maltese. 

Now I'm beginning to think all I can do is keep up with what I'm doing BUT also try mask the problem until teething ends by whitening hair.

Any safe suggestions? I'm not too keen with putting harsh chemicals anywhere near puppy... 

Or is there anything else I could be doing to minimize tearing?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I wouldn't use whiteners especially close to the eyes, you could really do some damage. I can also allow the hair to retain even more staining, as chemicals tend to explode the hair shaft (just like shen we color our hair). If anything I would condition the facial hair, but not near the eyes.

Also, the cutting of the hair by the corner of the eyes can cause "pokies", so I would let them grow out. I understand your frustration, but be patient until the teething is finished. Georgie still has staining and she's 2, and has had tear ducts flushed. It is what it is and I just do my best to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

All of mine had wet faces and staining while they were teething.
For Daisy and Max it was pretty bad, but it stopped once they got a little older.
Henry is still teething, so I am in the same boat as you.
I also found that letting the hair near the eyes grow really help. The groomer would shave it very close to get rid of the red, but as it grew in little pieces would poke them in the eyes.
It sound like you really are going above and beyond in the battle!
I know it is very frustrating but personally I would not risk damage to a puppy's eyes with whiteners or chemicals - just not worth it.
Hang in there! You are doing all the right things.
You might try just gently drying the fur under his eyes a few times a day. Sylvia had recommended some organic baby facecloths a while ago and I love them. They are super soft and you can just pat the fur dry. Any soft cloth should be fine. I think keeping it dry helps. The stains don't seem to be as dark.
Charlie is adorable!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Having the hair cut short caused problems for us. It grows back very quickly. I like keeping it long.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did resort to cutting Lisi's hair between the eyes as her nozzle is so short I could never see her eyes, but since I do this myself I can keep it short.
The facial hair can be kept dry by grooming & applying a small dusting of potato starch (some people use corn starch but at the World Dog show I was told by a breeder tha potato is better) to keep the area dry being careful not to cake it or get it too near the eye.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I use Bausch and Lomb Eye Wash every day or every other and never have staining issues. He did have it when I brought him home from the breeder, but quickly stopped after the eye wash applications. I also used it on my first dog for 17 years-no tear stains!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I let the hair around the eyes grow out. I give them filtered water. I have always used premium kibbles. Tucker's tear stains did not go away until I put him on home cooking. Some recipes I use have the honest kitchen base mixes in them, others are done following Just Food For Dogs | It All Starts With Nutrition. DIY kits.

Do potatoes digest into sugars in the body for dogs like it does humans? You might want to try a food with no potato. You might want to try a dehydrated food like All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen or www.sojos.com or maybe Stella and Chewys freeze dried.

Sometimes it's caused by seasonal allergies, although if you live in a climate like I do (Iowa) that's not likely to be an issue at the moment. Sometimes it's also a tear duct or an eyelash issue-has your vet checked that out?

Good luck, I hope you find a way to fix it. I know it can be very frustrating.


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you for all the feedback! 

I definitely won't be putting any harsh chemicals on Charlie's face. I was hoping for some type of "all natural" whitening magic trick. I prefer the wetness and tear stains to risking damage to his eyes.  

Looks like I'll just keep chugging away at keeping the area clean and dry for now. 

Charlie's facial hair is not poking into his eyes at this point, so now the big decision is do I let it grow in or maintain it short? I guess I will see as time goes by.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I also do not cut the hair near the eyes. Tears that fast does make me think eye irritant. You can use human gel drops refresh liquigel is good. It could be allergies. Could try changing foods. Bil Jac grain free is good. It's only chicken & peas. I buy only the sample bags @ Pets Mart. They have puppy formula too of the same grain free. Mine also uses a bottle to drink which helps keep the face dry.












the spa lavish will clean face good but the stains will lighten some but it really needs to grow out. So be patient.






Cody after I got him @ 5 months,






one year,






then @ 18 months.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Try Eye Envy. It's a liquid that you wash the stains with and then you apply the Eye Envy powder under the eye. I use it and it work great! Check it out: www.eyeenvy.com


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree with your vet that tear staining pretty much comes with the Maltese territory. I have met very very few Maltese that don't tear stain without help.

The only thing I have found to work magic is Tylan powder as an antibiotic. I came across it accidentally when Sparkle was prescribed an antibiotic with Tylan in it and I noticed her tear staining completely disappeared. I researched it after and found out it was well known about the Maltese world.

I feel super lucky that I now have a Maltese that doesn't stain. I didn't know how much easier life could be without staining.


----------

